# Whafes Project Nicolai 2007 Nucleon TFR



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Have a project underway to build a 2007 Nucleon TFR. Many hours has gone into researching this.

Toni from Blacksheep cycles has been a legend through this process.

We started the process with the 2006 Nucleon, Have had a crush on Nicolai's for a good many years, along with the GBOXX inspiring me. Nicolai's deffinition of Freeride is different to most. There's is more AM so to speak. So we canned that idea and went to the Nucleon TST EVO, which is the DH frame. I was worried that this would be hard to build at a reasonable FR weight etc. So then jumped to a non GBOXX Nicolai or a Turner Highline.

During this time Toni was vigilant as with his research. Whilst Toni was speaking with Nicolai, they mentioned that for 2007, there was a new model GBOXX frame, the Nucleon AMX, touring and AM use. They slightly changed the geo on the TFR, can handle a single crown fork.

With finding this information and seeing the new 2007 Nicolai information, plonked the deposit down, and a new 2007 Nicolai Nucleon TFR frame is being made as we speak.

I love researchign and speccing a new stead out, when you are gettign a GBOXX frame, component wise it changes. Comes down to brakes, fork, shock, stem, handlebars and wheels more or less (and only needing a front hub)

I am wanting the build to be as light and as strong as possible, so we have made some good compromises. We are thinking we whould be able to get the build near 40 - 42 pounds hopefully. 

Build thus far is as follows:

Large 2007 Nucleon TFR Frame (Not telling you the colour)
RS Totem 2 Step Air Fork
Cane Creek Double Barrel shock with Ti spring
FSA Orbit Extreme Pro (1.5) Headset
823 UST Rims (these have been bombproof for me in the past)
Hadley front hub (20mm)
Magura Louise Carbon (203mm front, 180mm rare)
Thomson Masterpiece seatpost
SDG Bel Air saddle
Atomlab Aircorp pedals (maybe CB Mallets also)
Thomson Stem (Elite X4, 45mm)
FSA Gravity Carbon bars
ODI Lock On Rogue grips
Danger Boy end caps

Will keep you posted on the progress. And would like to say again my sincere thanks to Toni at Blacksheep Cycles, dude, you rock. Not a pushy salesman, just a dedicated mountain biker and all round good guy. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

I dont understand the main pivot, it looks half attatched??


----------



## Enduro_506 (Sep 5, 2004)

forks:
min: 500
max: 555

How tall is that Totem?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Enduro_506 said:


> forks:
> min: 500
> max: 555
> 
> How tall is that Totem?


Axle-to-crown height is 565mm +/- 5mm at 180mm.

The TFR is now capable of running a 555 A-2-C fork such as a Totem and results in a 67 degree HT angle. For climbing the Totem will have the option to run 40-50mm lower which will give me a real nice 68.5-69 deg HT angle for extended climbs.I will then crank the travel back up for the descent.

It will take some playing for sure.....................


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I dont understand the main pivot, it looks half attatched??


J 69, the GBOXX more or less is part of the main pivot, it is all built together as one so to speak. Can see what you mean by that picture though......:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2006)

Whafe said:


> J 69, the GBOXX more or less is part of the main pivot, it is all built together as one so to speak. Can see what you mean by that picture though......:thumbsup:


I see how now, the whole thing moves as a unit on that pivot, got it..


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hahhaha,
Way to go Whafe. That thing is going to be killer.

This is funny though. I have been considering the nicolai UFO ST but when I saw the new 2007 line up and what they have done to change the helius FR/TFR, I was HOOOOOKED!!
It was almost as if they could ready my mind in what I wanted to change about my current
helius fr (2004). Even as is, this bike still rocks my socks. Just wanted it to be a little slacker, and able to handle just a tad more beating. Pooof, ok here ya go....2007 nicolai helius FR or TFR (Gboxx). Run a big single crown fork...no problem....take a beating...no problem.

Nicolai is going way ahead here in my opinion with these new gbox bikes. Hell, even the non gboxx bikes are still at the highest level of boutique bikes today! 

Right on Nicolai. 

Whafe, is it going to be cool with nicolai to be running a RS totem with 180mm travel? If so I am all over that!!
I know the a-c is pretty close to their max.
Also, if you are going to get a 67 degree HA, you may not be able to get er way down to 69 for the climbs, but I bet it will be close enough to not matter!!! 
Last, WHAT COLOR mang? We need details 

Way to go bro. 
Booner


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Bro, was a shift of fate also for me, was saying to Toni, oh the Geo is not quite right, dont think this will take the abuse etc etc, we then said, shall we build a FR TST, then jumped to the Helius, then thought of the Highline. Then *BOOM* out comes the 2007 list and what do ya know, there is the frame I was wanting. SH!T hot in my book.... Yeah, the Totem will be touch and go, still need to try it. I hadnt touched a RS in some 10 years, but have been stoked with the Pike on the MotoLite. But there is always the option of putting on a tried and true Marz 66.

You are right, the HA will be fine I think, time will tell...

Cant say what colour, want it to be a surprise. In saying that I probly will not hold out not saying either, but will try.......



boone said:


> YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hahhaha,
> Way to go Whafe. That thing is going to be killer.
> ...


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Great stuff man 
I cannot wait to get the details of my crap straight so I too can go forward on my 07 helius FR!

As for the totem, I am sure the fork will kick arse. Am just loving my pike as well. I was just curious about the HA and warranties and such? How about the headtube: 1.5 or 1 1/8?

Just promise me you *wont* get the camo pink......

B


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

boone said:


> Great stuff man
> I cannot wait to get the details of my crap straight so I too can go forward on my 07 helius FR!
> 
> B


I hear ya, this dude Toni at Blacksheep Cycles as the patience of a huge giant throbbing patient thing. I just had so many questions, thoughts, emails were flying back and forward, phone calls... But dude, he was genuine, he is stoked to be building this beast. Toni is as excited as I am I think.............. He races etc, but passes his knowledge and thoughts on with ease, and totally not afraid to say, Hey I dont know, but will find out for ya.. Respect anyone like that, a great trait...............

Get your Nicolai 07 on the boil bro, need a pair of beasts out there....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

> Build thus far is as follows:
> 
> Large 2007 Nucleon TFR Frame (Not telling you the colour)
> RS Totem 2 Step Air Fork
> ...


Whafe congrats MATEY shell be a hottie for sure!

You'll hate me for this but hay what are buddies for.

Ive said this elswhere bud but those brakes aren't right IMO for a FR bike
they have the power no doubt but you'll reck em in yr first crash I held these puppies in my hand at the worlds last weekend and theyre very light but also injury prone o such a bike.
Great for AM to XC, I'd put em on my Spot for instance but not on my RFX
Hey but yr call..
I'd consider the 07 FR non carbons with cooling rotors venti discs theyre called or Avid Codes, or 07 Hope Ti 4/6pots..:thumbsup:

Stem X4 is very AM/XC, I'd go stronger OMO, but Havoc or Diablous, bar look at a Diety or RF Diablous!!

Seatpost go for the Elite its stronger, masterpiece is too lght for that weapon unless ya lke a shafting

You know me whafe Im always thinking bombproof and reliability first, rest looks killer can't wait to see the color think have some idea ya...

Enjoy and keep us updated, let us know yr thoughts,

Ps blame the game not the player (I'm only a messenger)


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

A nicolai nucleon? gboxx? RS totem? CCDB? Good god, I want to see it! :eekster:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> Ive said this elswhere bud but those brakes aren't right IMO for a FR bike they have the power no doubt but you'll reck em in yr first crash I held these puppies in my hand at the worlds last weekend and theyre very light but also injury prone o such a bike.


Bro, dont stress, it does not need to be the carbon blades and cover. I feel these willl have the gonads, whilst yes you have had them in your hands. We will see.



trailadvent said:


> Stem X4 is very AM/XC, I'd go stronger OMO, but Havoc or Diablous, bar look at a Diety or RF Diablous!!


Taking into account the short length of the X4 stem, feel at thsi point it will be strong enough



trailadvent said:


> Seatpost go for the Elite its stronger, masterpiece is too lght for that weapon unless ya lke a shafting


It will more than likely be a GD post anyways. A tough one gettign some weight to strength balance....



trailadvent said:


> Ps blame the game not the player (I'm only a messenger)


Dude, you have been reading to many Dale Karnegi books.........


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> A nicolai nucleon? gboxx? RS totem? CCDB? Good god, I want to see it! :eekster:


You want to see it, Shyte, I want to ride it !!!!!!! :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Can't wait to see it, going to be sooooo sweeeet!

I know you're going to let me take it out and huck it right? hehe j/k


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

Whafe said:


> .
> 
> Taking into account the short length of the X4 stem, feel at thsi point it will be strong enough
> 
> .........


Whafe, if you can break that stem...I want pics! Never heard about, read about or seen about a broken Thomson...that would be cool!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

what does the frame weigh w/the shock???

what is the target weight of the finished bike??? 


good luck w/it


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Whafester no stress bro friends just don't let friends put them selves at risk is where I was coming from bro all good you know yr stuff!!

So leave ya to it and look forward to it when built.

Don't knock DC man hes all good, particulary like the swim with sharks book fantastic read

Gotta go have books to read

Later enjoy that puppy is gonna rocks the socks off those gravity Mtns:thumbsup:


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Err said:


> Can't wait to see it, going to be sooooo sweeeet!
> 
> I know you're going to let me take it out and huck it right? hehe j/k


goooooooo gboxxxxxxxxx!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

boone said:


> *Just promise me you wont get the camo pink......B*


*

No it is not Pink, each to there own, but Pink is not for me on this steed.....

Going 1.5 HT for sure..............

SMT, hoping for a full build weight of 40 pounds......

Trailadvent. Bro keep the comments coming, just settle up on the Dale C books my man....   *


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Looks like an awesome build Whafe. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Looks like an awesome build Whafe. Keep us posted!!


Cris, a frame from your adopted country.....

Will indeed keep the thread posted on what the bully is....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Yep, German quality all the way! 

Nicolai's quality looks awesome, I just haven't managed to get around the price... YET! 

Cheers,
Cris


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

crisillo said:
 

> Yep, German quality all the way!
> 
> Nicolai's quality looks awesome, I just haven't managed to get around the price... YET!
> 
> ...


mmmmm Price, am not thinking about that, I want the GBOXX and am in a position to get it, so hang am going for it............... Work my butt off for these toys.......

Am down with YET though, yeah ha. Get a Nicolai!


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Whafe I can't wait till we catch up in Whistler so we go go and huck that puppy down A Line togther I think I'll be hanging off the back of my RFX trying to keep up bro

Full body armour will be manadatory me thinks

Yeahhhaaaaaaaaa


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Whafe said:


> mmmmm Price, am not thinking about that, I want the GBOXX and am in a position to get it, so hang am going for it............... Work my butt off for these toys.......
> 
> Am down with YET though, yeah ha. Get a Nicolai!


After I recover from the Yeti and a couple of trips I am making... I might think about it 

I am leaving for a week to Sydney on Saturday, I would love to go to NZ, but not this time. I will then stay a week in Seoul (while my GF is at a conference there) and I just bought tickets to go home for Christmas, so as you can see paying the credit card this month was quite a task 

But a Nicolai might be in my future at some point. :thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> Whafe I can't wait till we catch up in Whistler so we go go and huck that puppy down A Line togther I think I'll be hanging off the back of my RFX trying to keep up bro Full body armour will be manadatory me thinks Yeahhhaaaaaaaaa


Hell yes, be down with that. Yes some protection will be well needed, cannot F my shoulder up for a 3rd time................

Back onto that waiting game, waiting waiting.................... Come to me Nicolai...........


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

whats the frame weight?


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Nicolai does not advertise frame weights. I believe that this is due to the fact that there are so many options that affect weight. TFRs are commonly built up in the 35-40lb range. I'll put it on the shop scale when it comes in.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Will be real interesting to see what this puppy weighs in at. Time will tell for sure...... Few more weeks to go.................Am hoping 40 or below....:thumbsup:


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Will be real interesting to see what this puppy weighs in at. Time will tell for sure...... Few more weeks to go.................Am hoping 40 or below....:thumbsup:


does your bike build have a bottomless budget? seems it! can't wait to see the build..


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

misctwo said:


> does your bike build have a bottomless budget? seems it! can't wait to see the build..


mmmmm misctwo, thats a hard question. no it is not bottomless. But it will be built for sure to what the frame deserves.... I guess another way of putting it is, bikes are my thing, so I miss out on loads of other stuff that some would deem important. But not to me, love bikes............Oh and it helps being an expat at the moment...:thumbsup: 

Man, I cant wait to see this puppy in the flesh either....:yikes:


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> mmmmm misctwo, thats a hard question. no it is not bottomless. But it will be built for sure to what the frame deserves.... I guess another way of putting it is, bikes are my thing, so I miss out on loads of other stuff that some would deem important. But not to me, love bikes............Oh and it helps being an expat at the moment...:thumbsup:
> 
> Man, I cant wait to see this puppy in the flesh either....:yikes:


whatever you do, don't get Dual control. :thumbsup:

my guess is you're getting yellow front and black rear....

and no need to explain yourself, it's not like you're the only one with a bike addiction...:madman:


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Friends don't let friends ride DC on FR bikes..

I think the Gbox comes with its own twist shifter setup, though I see GM is using XO shifter on his Honda GBox.. So maybe something to talk to Nicolai about Whafe XO sweeter than the twist option my 2c..

Go the Gboxxxxxxxxxx

Yellows not his color I can assure you


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Whafe said:


> *No it is not Pink, each to there own, but Pink is not for me on this steed.....*
> 
> Going 1.5 HT for sure..............
> 
> ...


40 pounds that would be amazing

how much does the fram weigh with and without the shock


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

trailadvent said:


> Friends don't let friends ride DC on FR bikes..
> 
> I think the Gbox comes with its own twist shifter setup, though I see GM is using XO shifter on his Honda GBox.. So maybe something to talk to Nicolai about Whafe XO sweeter than the twist option my 2c..
> 
> ...


TA, have to give you credit on that one, I was a Grip Shift man, you said to try the XO Triggers on the Id, ther were far better that the Grip Shifts on a XC AM steed. But am not to worried about going back to Grip Shifts...........No front chain rings to shift.....

*Yellow,* not my colour for sure, *oh only on a 911 Turbo, Ruff Yellow would be the sh!t, oh and also the RS A6 Audi would have to be yellow* BUT not Whafes MTB

And has TA says, it will not have a DC Fork on it. As in the Specs, the 2 Step Totem (sounds so felic that name, its great. I am so shallow I am purchasing the fork just for the name..... )

SMT. Nicolai dont give out the frame weights, cause there is always so many options that are available. But will indeed weigh it as the frame without shock and with..... Hard to just weigh it to, thats frame, GBOXX, rare Hub, cranks etc..............

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Am starting to want to fizz at the bung...


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

November is getting closer, whoa, dam I am like so f...ing excited..... Toni rates, keeping me fully updated with progress...................Am sure you have seen Boone's UFO, dam smoking piece of kit..... Have proof I am not biased, Boone rates Toni and Blacksheep Cycles big time also.......................Roll on mid November.....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

can imagine your patience is getting thin... keep us posted...


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

crisillo said:


> can imagine your patience is getting thin... keep us posted...


Nah, patience is all good, have so much on, job change, same compnay though. Europe Middle East and Africa was good, not throw me in a global role, more planes......

I so so so so so so spoil myself with bikes anyway. But am still fizzing at the bung about this one................

Have just packed up the MotoLite ready to go to the USA in the morning.........


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Wow.. congrats on the job change..

As I said in the other thread.. travel safe.. and post lots of pics

Let's see what the moto-bling-lite can do in Moab :thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

*Yeah ha*

Heard from Toni from Blacksheep Cycles, my Nicolai 2007 Nucleon frame is in the US of A

Many many delays, Toni has been a legend in sorting this and being patient with me, over 4 months wait.

Should have the bike after Christmas, am stoked

One bummer, Rock Shox are not building the Totem 2 Step in Black, the low dudes, have still got that black is available on there website. mmmmmm not professional really

So sussing out getting it pro painted.

Will keep you updated, hopefully will have a photo any day...............


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Sweettt looking forward to this :cornut::cornut:


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Whafe! Brotha I feel your pain 
It is a long wait with Nicolai bikes...I can only say it is way more than worth it.
I was lucky in that mine was already made and in th US. Just had to wait for it to come back from I-bike. That's a first for me.

Your bike is gonna ba absolutely amazing man, I cannot wait. 

Ooohhh and I would say Toni and blacksheep cycles are by far and away the best folks I have ever delt with. Think Toni is the most patient guy I have ever met! That guy gets 10 gold stars for being patient with me too!

Let us in on every update man. I can't wait to see er


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Sweet news, Whafe!

Can't wait for those pics!..


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

boone said:


> Whafe! Brotha I feel your pain
> It is a long wait with Nicolai bikes...I can only say it is way more than worth it.
> I was lucky in that mine was already made and in th US. Just had to wait for it to come back from I-bike. That's a first for me.
> 
> ...


Man, have to agree, Toni is a legend at being patient, agree with 10 gold stars.
Timed well I guess, just heard will need to be in the US of A 3rd week in January, so hopefully she will be ready then. Am pushing for a relocation to the US of A, that way can bike far more...

Should have a frame pic real soon, wet dream time !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## niklaroot (Sep 21, 2005)

*I guessed the color*

Awesome response you got for this post ! I guess this gearbox thing is maturing enough for those who went through the whole mountain bike evolutionary process.

I bet on the "pink camo" color theme ...


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

niklaroot said:


> Awesome response you got for this post ! I guess this gearbox thing is maturing enough for those who went through the whole mountain bike evolutionary process.
> 
> I bet on the "pink camo" color theme ...


Very good guess, NOT............... Close but no cigar..............Time will reveal the colour...

Yep, my wallet had to mature into a gearbox bike............

Dam, cant wait, it is consuming me at present................


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Whafe said:


> Very good guess, NOT............... Close but no cigar..............Time will reveal the colour...
> 
> Yep, my wallet had to mature into a gearbox bike............
> 
> Dam, cant wait, it is consuming me at present................


Zen riding :cornut:

Good things take time sometimes.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Good things take time sometimes.


I agree bro, but have surely waited long enough, over 4 months now easily....But yes, good things take time for sure...........:thumbsup:


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

yo whafe, please start a new thread when you get pics of the frame, this thread is gettin' stale. really lookin forward to seeing the pics...





i'll bet you got glitter gold front, brown rear triangle.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

misctwo said:


> yo whafe, please start a new thread when you get pics of the frame, this thread is gettin' stale. really lookin forward to seeing the pics...
> 
> i'll bet you got glitter gold front, brown rear triangle.


Will do as soon as I get some frame pics.

Yes the frame is *POO BROWN*


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Will do as soon as I get some frame pics.
> 
> Yes the frame is *POO BROWN*


Porn... I want pics as soon as you have them, Mate!


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Will do as soon as I get some frame pics.
> 
> Yes the frame is *POO BROWN*


did you send Nicolai a real sample to match? :thumbsup:


----------



## cjh_mtb (Jul 1, 2005)

hahaha!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Poo Camo :ciappa:


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Poo Camo :ciappa:


dude i think you're onto something very interesting there! poo camo!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

*Go the Poo Camo. A new colour combo*


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Dang... I've always liked Nico's.

This one is seriously sick for my riding... 









In bronze anodized would be the duck's nuts!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

I hear ya bro, so cant wait, still love my ExoGrid ML, but this will be the camels cok for sure


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Thats going to be expensive!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

iron1 said:


> Thats going to be expensive!


Sorry bro, you lost me, whats going to be expensive? *The Poo Brown Anodising?*


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Sorry bro, you lost me, whats going to be expensive? *The Poo Brown Anodising?*


yeah that is a strange comment...i think he means your bike will be expensive.

but yeah poo brown camo would probably be pretty expensive, whichever way you cut it.

i guess no one got my 'glitter gold' front triangle joke, but that's okay, not many people enjoy golden showers.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

misctwo said:


> yeah that is a strange comment...i think he means your bike will be expensive.
> 
> but yeah poo brown camo would probably be pretty expensive, whichever way you cut it.
> 
> i guess no one got my 'glitter gold' front triangle joke, but that's okay, not many people enjoy golden showers.


Oh, got it now, guess it will be expensive for some, me too, but hey.....

Most like *Golden Showers*, but are to scared to say they are into them, mah ha ha ha


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Oh, got it now, guess it will be expensive for some, me too, but hey.....
> 
> Most like *Golden Showers*, but are to scared to say they are into them, mah ha ha ha


i guess i should be more clear..giving, not getting, golden showers is fun. i do not speak from experience, just totally theoretical...

you know, you still owe us pics and it's time to expose the GBoX to the world. don't wait for new years day bro....


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

misctwo said:


> i guess i should be more clear..giving, not getting, golden showers is fun. i do not speak from experience, just totally theoretical...
> 
> you know, you still owe us pics and it's time to expose the GBoX to the world. don't wait for new years day bro....


Golden shower Camo is a no go, Poo Camo definatly a possibility :thumbsup:


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

If this threads come down to golden shower conversations, I'd say it's most definitely time for whafe to get his bike! :madman: :madman: :madman: 

And get some pics on this motha!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

blackagness said:


> And get some pics on this motha!!! :thumbsup:


that's what i'm talkin about

dogon, anything is possible!


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

misctwo said:


> that's what i'm talkin about
> 
> dogon, anything is possible!


Yellow "N" Clear


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> Yellow "N" Clear


lol you naughty naughty boy

the TFR on this site was built to be 40 lbs....not a challenge but i'd like to know Whafe what your expected weight for the TFR will be?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

misctwo said:


> lol you naughty naughty boy
> 
> the TFR on this site was built to be 40 lbs....not a challenge but i'd like to know Whafe what your expected weight for the TFR will be?


Misc, very good question, we are hoping to get it around 37 pounds, could be a stretch, but will see. Will defiantly let you all know. But it is not going to be light, but is not intended to be a light weight sled, as long as it is reasonable etc....

Hang, I want some pictures of this frame............................:madman: :madman:


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Misc, very good question, we are hoping to get it around 37 pounds, could be a stretch, but will see. Will defiantly let you all know. But it is not going to be light, but is not intended to be a light weight sled, as long as it is reasonable etc....
> 
> Hang, I want some pictures of this frame............................:madman: :madman:


oops dude, sorry i forgot to paste the link to the TFR that was listed at 40 lbs....

this one is listed as 15.8 kg, or 34.8 lbs! :eekster:

http://reviews.southerndownhill.com/html/2004_Nicolai_Nucleon_TFR_Enduro.html


----------



## flynmach (Jan 11, 2007)

I picked up my TFR G-Boxx FR in March 06 and absolutely love it. It can be built sub 36lbs if you are careful. Right now mine is sitting around 37 with a Romic but with a Swinger 4-way it drops right in at 36lbs. 
Also, a new G-Boxx will sound like a coffee grinder but after ~500 miles is settles right down and you will love it!! 
You picked the best possible ride out there.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Just an update people.............. To say I am pissed is an understatement. We are nearing 6 months now since I ordered the frame...

Blacksheep Cycles have been great, they are still waiting on Nicolai for some answers as to where the frame is.........

I dont mind waiting, I wacked a big deposit down on this frame, have lost the use of this money for 5.8 months. That is rank..........

Tell me if indeed I am being out of line now, am starting to get that distinct sour taste in my mouth, ya know, like chewing on lemons..........

COME ON NICOLAI, SORT YOU ACT.....................:madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

flynmach said:


> I picked up my TFR G-Boxx FR in March 06 and absolutely love it. It can be built sub 36lbs if you are careful. Right now mine is sitting around 37 with a Romic but with a Swinger 4-way it drops right in at 36lbs.
> Also, a new G-Boxx will sound like a coffee grinder but after ~500 miles is settles right down and you will love it!!
> You picked the best possible ride out there.


Hi ya flynmach, great to hear you are loving yours, I just want to get mine. What is your build spec, do you have any pictures etc....


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Just an update people.............. To say I am pissed is an understatement. We are nearing 6 months now since I ordered the frame...
> 
> Blacksheep Cycles have been great, they are still waiting on Nicolai for some answers as to where the frame is.........
> 
> ...


dude 6 months. that's a silly silly wait. i was wondering what happened with your project, haven't heard diddly since christmas.

maybe it's best to talk to Nicolai direct, on the PHONE. they have got an enormous bike line, but with their prices as high as they are i would be VERY surprised if they're getting a 6month backorder logjam on any of them.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

misctwo said:


> dude 6 months. that's a silly silly wait. i was wondering what happened with your project, haven't heard diddly since christmas.
> 
> maybe it's best to talk to Nicolai direct, on the PHONE. they have got an enormous bike line, but with their prices as high as they are i would be VERY surprised if they're getting a 6month backorder logjam on any of them.


Yep, me too on the diddly. Beginning to think my buddies on here will be thinking I ma full of the brown stuff.......

I may call Nicolai myself tomorrow. But we are around 6 days off 6 months...............This is not good if they wish to make a move into the US of A......... This is a brand new model too, was told this was more or less the first 2007 Nucleon.............Oh well, more waiting........

Will keep you all posted.....


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Just an update people.............. To say I am pissed is an understatement. We are nearing 6 months now since I ordered the frame...
> 
> Blacksheep Cycles have been great, they are still waiting on Nicolai for some answers as to where the frame is.........
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, Whafe! 
Maybe you should come visit me in Germany and we can go break some window glasses at Nicolai's  ..just kidding... I am sure the guys at blacksheep do their best.. and even the guys at Nicolai... but it sure sucks that Nicolai doesn't give a straight answer about your frame's status


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Dude,
I think BSC and Toni are great but effing HELL~~~
6months!?? COME ON!!!
This really is not doing good things for me ya know Whafe? What if one of us has a warranty problem? Am I going to be without my frame for 6 months?
That is completely unacceptable!

I don't care if they do want to make a move to the US, if warranty takes this long (hopefully nothing will ever happen) then I am out. No questions asked! Nicolai is great but it is not so great to have to wait this long. There are plenty of rigs that come close or if not on the same quality level so they really need to step in and fix this thing ASAP!

At any rate everyone I have been in contact with at/through Nicolai has been great so far, so hopefully things will straighten out!

Good luck whafe...

Booner

ps: maybe give Matt at nicolai usa an email and see what he can do?


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Yep, me too on the diddly. Beginning to think my buddies on here will be thinking I ma full of the brown stuff.......
> 
> I may call Nicolai myself tomorrow. But we are around 6 days off 6 months...............This is not good if they wish to make a move into the US of A......... This is a brand new model too, was told this was more or less the first 2007 Nucleon.............Oh well, more waiting........
> 
> Will keep you all posted.....


maybe they are following the Jan Karpiel business model? :eekster: :skep:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

misctwo said:


> maybe they are following the Jan Karpiel business model? :eekster: :skep:


Could be. Why they would want to do that though, I'm not sure.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Wow, what a build...

It's GOT to be expensive.


----------



## Reptile (Mar 31, 2005)

suicidebomber said:


> Wow, what a build...
> 
> It's GOT to be expensive.


Amazing rig...glad I'm not the only one wondering what the bottom line is in $$$.

I'm going to guess that the final build will be between 8K and 9K.

Oh, and Whafe, those DB endcaps are too plebeian for a bike this special. You need some of these::winker:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Mate...

Six Months after all that dough?

Get a Knolly and forget about it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

Whafe said:


> Just an update people.............. To say I am pissed is an understatement. We are nearing 6 months now since I ordered the frame...:


Dude thats fukced up. As I'm sure you'll agree!

Story for you. Years ago, I went into the local santa cruz dealership and paid full retail for a 2000 santa cruz superlight up front. they said 2-3 weeks. Well I waited and called, waited and called, finally after 8 weeks I had had enough. Called santacruz, they said they had no record of the order but I could get my frame immediately somewhere else. Turned out the shop was way deep in debt, my down payment was only keeping the doors open. I went in there and did some straight talking, got my full refund, and the shop was out of business within a week. (oh and I had my new frame by then)

At six months I would say, give me a frame or a full refund. Too many other great bikes out there!


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

FM said:


> Dude thats fukced up. As I'm sure you'll agree!
> 
> Story for you. Years ago, I went into the local santa cruz dealership and paid full retail for a 2000 santa cruz superlight up front. they said 2-3 weeks. Well I waited and called, waited and called, finally after 8 weeks I had had enough. Called santacruz, they said they had no record of the order but I could get my frame immediately somewhere else. Turned out the shop was way deep in debt, my down payment was only keeping the doors open. I went in there and did some straight talking, got my full refund, and the shop was out of business within a week. (oh and I had my new frame by then)
> 
> At six months I would say, give me a frame or a full refund. Too many other great bikes out there!


Hey FM,
That is a very interesting story! One more damn good reason to go with Turner huh?
One call to Dave and you would be sorted immediately!
Anyway, before too much e-speculation goes on with this, a couple of calls may be in order. Toni has been a super guy to deal with for me at least. BSCs has also been very good to deal with and let us hope that the same thing that happened to FM will not be happening here!

Booner


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Lets just say that it is amazing what you can find out with one phone call to Nicolai. They know the frame, because of the paint job I got etc... Will say no more at this point until I give Nicolai USA Distributor the chance to tell me what the FCUK is going on.....

But this frame has been finished and done for lets say many many months....

:madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman:



boone said:


> Hey FM,
> That is a very interesting story! One more damn good reason to go with Turner huh?
> One call to Dave and you would be sorted immediately!
> Anyway, before too much e-speculation goes on with this, a couple of calls may be in order. Toni has been a super guy to deal with for me at least. BSCs has also been very good to deal with and let us hope that the same thing that happened to FM will not be happening here!
> ...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Lets just say that it is amazing what you can find out with one phone call to Nicolai. They know the frame, because of the paint job I got etc... Will say no more at this point until I give Nicolai USA Distributor the chance to tell me what the FCUK is going on.....
> 
> But this frame has been finished and done for lets say many many months....
> 
> :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman: :madmax: :madman:


That sounds insane!!!! Somebody's got some explaining to do...

At this point isn't it easier to ship your frame to Spain from Germany and have the guys at Blacksheep ship you the build kit??? May save some additional wait...


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

crisillo said:


> That sounds insane!!!! Somebody's got some explaining to do...
> 
> At this point isn't it easier to ship your frame to Spain from Germany and have the guys at Blacksheep ship you the build kit??? May save some additional wait...


Yep, it gets worse believe me. Just got an email from Nicolai, I have to be fair to the US Nicolai Distributor... But lets say, I am shiatting bricks and need some answers real fast from this guy........... Amusing really, this could go real well, or real BAD for some people..........

I am a very fair giving individual, but when I get taken for a ride, I dont take it very well, so we will see.............

A dream turning to custard..............New day soon, it will come good....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Yep, it gets worse believe me. Just got an email from Nicolai, I have to be fair to the US Nicolai Distributor... But lets say, I am shiatting bricks and need some answers real fast from this guy........... Amusing really, this could go real well, or real BAD for some people..........
> 
> I am a very fair giving individual, but when I get taken for a ride, I dont take it very well, so we will see.............
> 
> A dream turning to custard..............New day soon, it will come good....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


I totally understand... you have been way more than patient on this.... I would expect some extensive explaining and apologizing on this.... I hope you can get what you want in the end.... at least it seems it wasn't Nicolai HQ that dropped the ball (but Nicolai as a brand still ends up looking bad)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Yep, it gets worse believe me. Just got an email from Nicolai, I have to be fair to the US Nicolai Distributor... But lets say, I am shiatting bricks and need some answers real fast from this guy........... Amusing really, this could go real well, or real BAD for some people..........
> 
> I am a very fair giving individual, but when I get taken for a ride, I dont take it very well, so we will see.............
> 
> A dream turning to custard..............New day soon, it will come good....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Firstly, sorry to hear so. BUt if you already spoke to Nicolai and they haven't offered a solution, I'd look for another brand who would want my sheitload of money. *RIGHT NOW.*

I mean, the bike has the name "Nicolai" on it. If Nicolai himself (or his head office, it doesn't really matter) would not let a frame go or spend a few euros more on making you to get your frame ASAP and then deal with the distributor on their own (you do biz too, so you know you first solve the issue with the customer, then make the laundry later), then they do not really care about you and I would steer clear that people all together.

I mentioned Knolly (partly serious, partly joking), but there are many brands and shops out there that want your money and will work their arse to make you happy.

Knolly, Canfield, Turner... etc... Many would be willing to have you as a customer. Seriously.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Warp said:


> Firstly, sorry to hear so. BUt if you already spoke to Nicolai and they haven't offered a solution, I'd look for another brand who would want my sheitload of money. *RIGHT NOW.*
> 
> I mean, the bike has the name "Nicolai" on it. If Nicolai himself (or his head office, it doesn't really matter) would not let a frame go or spend a few euros more on making you to get your frame ASAP and then deal with the distributor on their own (you do biz too, so you know you first solve the issue with the customer, then make the laundry later), then they do not really care about you and I would steer clear that people all together.
> 
> ...


As Gen. 'Buck' Turgidson would say, "Well, I think we should wait until all the facts are in."

Someone is responsible, and it doesn't seem to be Nicolai's fault. Why would Nicolai ship a frame that has an IOU on it? I wouldn't ever expect something like that to happen.

Give Whafe a little slack and let him figure out what the FIZZUCCK is goin on!  My guess is that ther some kneecapping to be done soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

misctwo said:


> Someone is responsible, and it doesn't seem to be Nicolai's fault. Why would Nicolai ship a frame that has an IOU on it? I wouldn't ever expect something like that to happen.
> 
> Give Whafe a little slack and let him figure out what the FIZZUCCK is goin on!  My guess is that ther some kneecapping to be done soon! :thumbsup:


It is Nicolai fault at this point. They have the frame, they got a call from a Customer who already paid for it... Why not pick the phone, call your distributor/dealer and set things straight? It's your name on the frame.

For a small brand who depends still on their reputation and aims to the high end, CS slack is not a good thing.

What do they need a 2000 (or more) Euro frame sitting at their offices for, especially when it is a one-off? I'm positive a couple calls are in their Head Office's budget, so why not making them? That would not break the bank for them, but gain them more Customers.

However, I understand your point, and Whafe knows I'm not pressing him on any way, just letting him know my thoughts. He's a saint as a customer, it's not the first time he drops some coin and quite doesn't get what he wants to. Really, he's a really good customer, he should be treated better.

Anyway... I wish Whafe the most satisfying outcome out of this ordeal.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Yep, it gets worse believe me. :


i can only imagine. did the distributor take it for a joyride and bust it? did a Nicolai employee lift it from the assembly line and ghost ride it down the autobahn, PERPENDICULAR?


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Am so sorry to hear all this Whafe. It pains me to no end to see your frame not come to you, especially when it is already done!!! WTF.
It also pains me to think of warranty issues for myself and for you! Are we gonna have to wait 6 months to have warranties taken care of?

I really really like my ufo st and it is such a great frame and the folks I dealt with toget it were great to. This just sucks!

Hopefully this will get sorted out soon. And it was a very good point made by warp that there are many shops and many brands within the USA that will work their arse off for you if you don't get taken care of!
I was hoping that Nicolai would take care of you


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Warp said:


> What do they need a 2000 (or more) Euro frame sitting at their offices for, especially when it is a one-off? I'm positive a couple calls are in their Head Office's budget, so why not making them? That would not break the bank for them, but gain them more Customers.


all due respect Warp, but are you serious? you mean to tell me that they should give $2,000 discounts on frames, and if not, they're a joke as a company?

you are so sure of yourself when you say it is Nicolai's fault and you don't even know what the real score is?

finally, advising someone to switch frames(ESPECIALLY a nicolai gboxx) in this case simply because of a botched sale is beyond my comprehension. really.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Either way this sucks.
At this point all of this stuff is e speculation. 
None of us really know where the problem is. Granted a company like Turner may have stepped in at this point to push the frame through to the owner, but that is no reason to give up on such a sweet bike. Maybe in the end it will all work out and I bet a ton of money that bike is gonna be worth a big headache!

Whether it be the distributor in the US, Nicolai Germany or the shop Whafe bought from best thing we can do is wait and see if whafe gets his frame. Then if things do go wrong we go take a couple of knee caps! 

Booner


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

misctwo said:


> all due respect Warp, but are you serious? you mean to tell me that they should give $2,000 discounts on frames, and if not, they're a joke as a company?
> 
> you are so sure of yourself when you say it is Nicolai's fault and you don't even know what the real score is?
> 
> finally, advising someone to switch frames(ESPECIALLY a nicolai gboxx) in this case simply because of a botched sale is beyond my comprehension. really.


No hard feelings, bro!

I didn't mean Nicolai should be discounting the frame... just spend a few bucks on getting it delivered ASAP.

What I mean with "Nicolai is at fault" is that they should care more... maybe it's too much speculation on my side, but if they have the frame (as I understand from a Whafe's post above) and they have a problem with the Distributor, they should try for Whafe to get the frame soon and leave the laundry for internal discussion.

I understand what a Nicolai G-Boxx is, and that he WANTED that one... however, I would feel discouraged from a company who has held my very rare and very especial frame because they have an internal problem.. which I understand it is.

The way I see it, there are only three parties here... Whafe, BSC and Nicolai. If Whafe already paid and BSC made everything right, the fault is at Nicolai.

Don't get me wrong, I wish he gets exactly what he wanted, NOW and all this speculation we're making would just be part of the million of BS that flies over the internet.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

**** Nicolai, buy a Canfield


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Lets just say that it is amazing what you can find out with one phone call to Nicolai. They know the frame, because of the paint job I got etc... Will say no more at this point until I give Nicolai USA Distributor the chance to tell me what the FCUK is going on.....
> 
> But this frame has been finished and done for lets say many many months....


Whafe, sounds like someone's playing you like a fiddle, dude. If Nicolai said they finished the frame MANY months ago and Black Sheep is saying they're waiting on it from Nicolai, someone better produce a f'ing Nucleon TFR pronto......even if that means they're welding it for you right now!! I think Warp's got a good point.....Nicolai should be doing whatever it takes to get you going with a frame and then worrying about working out the details with Black Sheep next. Simply saying "we built it a while ago" and telling you to deal with your dealer simply doesn't cut it when you plunked down a good chunk of change so long ago AND they vividly remember your frame!

Seriously, I know these bikes are works of art, but I'd start asking hard questions. Waiting on a frame for 6 months makes absolutely no sense to me, but if it's a new model and they were working out the production issues, that would make sense. FYI, on their website, it says their US distributor is Eurobike. I assume you've contacted them already as well?
Eurobike
Phone: (951) 927-7796
eMail: [email protected]

Booner, you've got a valid concern about warranty. What happens if your frame had something happen to it? Would they be able to get you a replacement part within a week, a month, a half year?????  Wow, I know Nicolai doesn't have a big market share in the US (mostly due to cost), but this certainly would be a deterrent for me to consider a purchase.

Hopefully, this is all for not and you get your Nucloen VERY soon, but it seems like someone has taken big advantage of your patience, Whafe. Best of luck.....and keep us posted after you've talked to all the parties involved. At this point, it seems to be conjecture until that happens though.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Booner, you've got a valid concern about warranty. What happens if your frame had something happen to it? Would they be able to get you a replacement part within a week, a month, a half year?????  Wow, I know Nicolai doesn't have a big market share in the US (mostly due to cost), but this certainly would be a deterrent for me to consider a purchase.


Agreed but, WTF does one do if you already got a great deal. bought the frame and were assured no problems with warranty for 5 years? Sure sticks out as a big question in my mind now!
Fortunately I have had great service with parts for my last nicolai (US rep), great service on the new nicolai (BSC and US rep)and rapid contact from the US rep when I asked questions after I bought my frame.One can only hope that this is taken care of fast and Whafe gets the good treatment that I got!



> Hopefully, this is all for not and you get your Nucloen VERY soon, but it seems like someone has taken big advantage of your patience, Whafe. Best of luck.....and keep us posted after you've talked to all the parties involved. At this point, it seems to be conjecture until that happens though.


Very kind and wise words EB. I know whafe is the major player in this deal now and I wish him all the best luck. It is nice to hear calm words while we wait to see what happens. I for one am nervous and very much hope things work out for the best. Both of my nicolai frames have been great and I would hate to end up with a great bike but worrying about warranty! Thanks EB!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Hi All

Some points I need to make

Thank you all for your PM's on this bad deal so to speak

Nicolai is being great here, they have been in contact with me many times over the past 24 hours, to the point that Kalle Nicolai is now involved. They have done nothing wrong, they are upset as I am

Blacksheep Cycles have been awesome also. Ethan is being a legend. They have done nothing wrong

I assure you I will fill you all in with what goes down here.

But some people in business have the morale ethics of a pissed goat............Being polite too...........

Nicolai have this post link also too, so any messages to them will be seen

Thank you to Nicolai & Blacksheep Cycles



boone said:


> Agreed but, WTF does one do if you already got a great deal. bought the frame and were assured no problems with warranty for 5 years? Sure sticks out as a big question in my mind now!
> Fortunately I have had great service with parts for my last nicolai (US rep), great service on the new nicolai (BSC and US rep)and rapid contact from the US rep when I asked questions after I bought my frame.One can only hope that this is taken care of fast and Whafe gets the good treatment that I got!
> 
> Very kind and wise words EB. I know whafe is the major player in this deal now and I wish him all the best luck. It is nice to hear calm words while we wait to see what happens. I for one am nervous and very much hope things work out for the best. Both of my nicolai frames have been great and I would hate to end up with a great bike but worrying about warranty! Thanks EB!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Hi All
> 
> Some points I need to make
> 
> ...


COOL! :thumbsup:

I'm glad to know you're being supported!!


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Warp said:


> COOL! :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm glad to know you're being supported!!


2nd that! :thumbsup: and I am almost as miffed because we were promised pics of a new GBOXX and we're still waiting?!. :madmax: :madmax:


----------



## Reptile (Mar 31, 2005)

Whafe said:


> Hi All
> 
> Nicolai is being great here, they have been in contact with me many times over the past 24 hours, to the point that Kalle Nicolai is now involved. They have done nothing wrong, they are upset as I am
> 
> ...


I guess I don't get it. Nicolai is "being great", Blacksheep Cycles "have been awesome", and Whafe has no bike. What am I missing?


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

boone said:


> Dude,
> I think BSC and Toni are great but effing HELL~~~
> 6months!?? COME ON!!!
> This really is not doing good things for me ya know Whafe? What if one of us has a warranty problem? Am I going to be without my frame for 6 months?


for what its worth... i had to warranty a cracked ufo last year. as there was no canadian rep, i dealt directly with nicolai germany. the process went surprisingly smoothly. the warranty guy was great & validating the claim was painless. the frame was repaired & re-powdercoated with a color of my choice (no charge) within a week. the longest delays were with shipping back & forth. total turnaround was about 3 weeks. top notch guys.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Reptile said:


> I guess I don't get it. Nicolai is "being great", Blacksheep Cycles "have been awesome", and Whafe has no bike. What am I missing?


Bro, you be missing that thing ya know that sits in the middle.................called a distributor.................as you know, Blacksheep Cycles cannot purchase directly from Nicolai................

Nicolai are hard trying to sort this, well impressed I am. They are trying to make contact with the elusive "man in the middle" Also Blacksheep Cycles are closed today and Wednesday, what a pain in the pooper that is...

Hate being the meat in the sandwhich, trying to be fair and nice, when I am wanting to go bazerkagang....:madman: :madman: :madmax: :madmax: ....Oh those were the days when my barbarian would do that and slay everything in sight................


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Guys... I was talking to Fenton on the subject.. and he is waiting for a bit more info before the Shite hits the fan... but let's just say that Nicolai HQ is also on top of the matter....


----------



## TiEndo (Apr 7, 2006)

Geez........here I come on thinking I was gonna see some bike porn of your new rig and instead I see Shite....hitting the fan.......Sorry to here about the kerfuffle, hope it gets sorted soon........6 months??????


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Hi All

Am finally getting somewhere. Have now heard from all involved. Blacksheep Cycles, the Nicolai USA distributor and Nicolai Germany HQ.....

The power of MTBR, its a great thing for the poor guy like me.

Have now emailed all three parties so as everyone is on the same page. They can then sort the SH!T and get me MY new bike...

Will keep you all posted, there dam well better be some bling shots on here soon.. 

Am going to get the frmae shipped from Germany to me in Spain and the components will be sent to me from Blacksheep Cycles in Spain. Then we can all go back to being happy families.....

Watch this space... Thanks also for all the positive comments etc... And no, I dont want a Canefield, thanks for the heads up on them though, not for this puppy...


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Good things take time Whafe, hang loose as always. You will be very impressed when your riding. :cornut:


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm keeping an eye on you brotha!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Good things take time Whafe, hang loose as always. You will be very impressed when your riding. :cornut:


They sure as hell shouldn't take six months though. I'm impressed with how paitent you've been Whafe. I'm glad the wheels are finally rolling.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Hi All
> 
> Am finally getting somewhere. Have now heard from all involved. Blacksheep Cycles, the Nicolai USA distributor and Nicolai Germany HQ.....
> 
> ...


That's great news, Whafe.... seems there will be no broken windows at Nicolai then..... well actually that could be good for me (and my german visa if the police caught us in the act )


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> That's great news, Whafe.... seems there will be no broken windows at Nicolai then..... well actually that could be good for me (and my german visa if the police caught us in the act )


lol. :thumbsup: disaster nearly averted.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

misctwo said:


> 2nd that! :thumbsup: and I am almost as miffed because we were promised pics of a new GBOXX and we're still waiting?!. :madmax: :madmax:


I will actually take a third on that one :thumbsup: 
Whafe I am glad you are being helped out by the big dog here  It makes me so happy to know that Nicolai is coming through on this deal (for both our sakes). Pretty much seals up any questions I have had with them and customer support.

Now what we really need is a US distributor that will do things correctly. Not only that (I hope Nicolai Germany is reading this cause I have asked them and Nicolai UK about this several times) it is high time for a NEW Nicolai USA distributor or one that will no fock people over. Someone who can make sure that people over here are taken care of. Ensure great customer service, maybe even put up a web site (like Nicolai UK maybe???) where people can go for parts and to ask questions. All Nicolai really needs is some good adver. here with a couple of examples of great customer service to get the ball rolling.
These are such great frames and such a great company that this should be a no-brainer over here!!!

At any rate I will carry that ball and chain else where! Good luck whafe and hope you get that baby soon. And if they put one scratch on that new frame of yours...cali is only a couple hours drive from my front door baby. I got a big car to carry lots of dudes and bats 

Booner


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Yeah ha, go you good thing you................Should hear today what the bully is along with a solution................

Cheers
Whafe



boone said:


> I will actually take a third on that one :thumbsup:
> Whafe I am glad you are being helped out by the big dog here  It makes me so happy to know that Nicolai is coming through on this deal (for both our sakes). Pretty much seals up any questions I have had with them and customer support.
> 
> Now what we really need is a US distributor that will do things correctly. Not only that (I hope Nicolai Germany is reading this cause I have asked them and Nicolai UK about this several times) it is high time for a NEW Nicolai USA distributor or one that will no fock people over. Someone who can make sure that people over here are taken care of. Ensure great customer service, maybe even put up a web site (like Nicolai UK maybe???) where people can go for parts and to ask questions. All Nicolai really needs is some good adver. here with a couple of examples of great customer service to get the ball rolling.
> ...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Whafe said:


> Yeah ha, go you good thing you................Should hear today what the bully is along with a solution................
> 
> Cheers
> Whafe


We want pics ASAP!!!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

misctwo said:


> lol. :thumbsup: disaster nearly averted.


Yeah, misctwo..it was a close call... but it would have been for a good cause :thumbsup:


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Yeah, misctwo..it was a close call... but it would have been for a good cause :thumbsup:


no doubt.... i was about to say this thread would have to say '2008'...


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Have not heard much today. Just from Nicolai Germany, great guys. Sorting getting the frame sent to me in Spain. So hopefully this should happen fairly quickly, considering it has been completed frame wise since late last year.... YEAH HA................

Mind you, there will not be wood in my life till it is in my hot hands and I can snap a picture or two for proof................ You know, a post without pics is worthless


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Have not heard much today. Just from Nicolai Germany, great guys. Sorting getting the frame sent to me in Spain. So hopefully this should happen fairly quickly, considering it has been completed frame wise since late last year.... YEAH HA................
> 
> Mind you, there will not be wood in my life till it is in my hot hands and I can snap a picture or two for proof................ You know, a post without pics is worthless


We are waiting for those pics!

Can't wait to see that sick paintjob!!!! if you have kept it secret this far.. it must be really good


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> If you have kept it secret this far.. it must be really good


It is... totally SICK!!!! :ihih: 

Great news, Whafe!!!

The frame is the heart and sould of the bluid and it's great to hear it's being sent to you! :thumbsup:

As you would say... yeah ha!


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*I feel your pain bro........*

I'm kind in the same sinking boat as you,only I've have been waiting four monthes instead of six. We'll the truth is it was ordered in Nov.and I was told it was to be here 2nd week of Jan. Than this whole big money melt down thing happened, One day in Dec I was given like 9 days to come up with the rest of the money for my FR or else I was not going to see the frame untill like May or something. So two weeks before xmas and with a little help of a freind I had to kick in over two grand(that I didn't think I had to worry about till Jan)gave them all their money so I'd have my frame in Jan.Jan rolls around and I was told Feb 9th mu frame will be in,we'll its Feb 21 and I just found out yesterday that my FR is still in Germany not even been shipped yet.I love these people with attitude "We'll you can't ride it anyway cause of the snow on the ground" That makes me crazy I just want to see it build it up and just drool over it.What ever it is what it is,It could be alot worse,I'd rather be waiting for my new Nicolai FR than to have and be riding ANY OTHER BIKE OUT THERE.But I do hope it comes soon waiting just sucks,good like bro.Peace CF.......


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Yo CF 
I can asure you that the fr will be well worth it and more my friend!!!

Booner


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> It is... totally SICK!!!! :ihih:
> 
> Great news, Whafe!!!
> 
> ...


I bet it is!!!

I remember Whafe posted about having the Totem lowers PC'ed because the stock black was nowhere to be found.... so I guess it must be an awesome paintjob to go to that extent


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello MTBR and cycling friends,

It has been brought to our attention by our factory in Germany that this forum exists. We are posting this to bring our side of the story to the board and help sift through the issues that have been going on.

For starters I would like to say that we as the Nicolai USA distributors have not yet formally been contacted previously by the end consumer (Wafe). We were actually contacted by our factory in Germany that this problem exists. So there has to be some chain of command in place before fingers are pointed, and companies are wrongfully accused.

The brand Nicolai is a high quality frame that is handcrafted in Germany. Each individual frame is built to suit the order placed. Nicolai is not like Intense, Santa Cruz, and all the other "Custom Frame Manufactures" in this industry where they can go into their warehouse and pull a frame off the shelf to send it to the consumer within a week. Nicolai frames generally will take about 2 months, depending on open spaces in their production cycle to build a frame. But there have been occurrences where it has taken longer. But for this wait you are getting the most precision, customized made bicycle in the industry.

Now getting back to the issue regarding the TFR. This frame was added to an order by Black Sheep Cycles which 4 frames were ordered. As of today 2/21/2007, 2 of these frames have been shipped, one still sits in our inventory and the other is the TFR which currently is residing in Germany waiting for pick up for shipment. The reason for the customer not seeing his frame months ago is that Black Sheep Cycles still has not sent us the payment for this frame, another frame (which is currently being held in our stock) and also a variety of small parts which have been sent to them. So as of this point, we have bad debt with Black Sheep Cycles. And I am the first to say, when a customer owes money to that extent, and has not made an effort to send us the money for several months, that I am definitely not going to send the product out to them. That would be complete ignorance, and bad business.

Yesterday we contacted Wafe and brought in our side of the story. Along with contacting Wafe, Black Sheep Cycles was also contacted and supposedly is sending the payment out to us, but still we are not holding our breath. If the payment still has not been seen within the week's end, I suggested to Wafe that he needs to get his money back from Black Sheep Cycles and go through us directly, because we are been dragged through the mud for their actions, and he is being misled by this bike shop.

We are currently working with our factory in Germany where the frame will be directly dropped shipped to Wafe once the payment is in our hands. I must say this forum has created such a stir that the issue will now be resolved, but I think that both Nicolai in Germany and ourselves (Nicolai USA / Euro Bike) should be apologized for being dragged through the mud and wrongfully accused by the numerous parties who use this forum.

I hope this helps clear the air with this whole forum. And a word to the wise don't go pointing fingers and accusing people and companies before you have all the facts of the situation. If you are going to do your investigation, its best to go up through the chain of commands to get your information. If this situation was handled in this manner, it wouldn't have exploded to this extent.

Anyways we are now setup on the forum. If there are any questions regarding Nicolai products feel free to ask. Check out our website at www.nicolai.net for products, and updated racing information.

Feel free to to contact us for whatever you are curious about.

Thank you,
Matt Medore, CEO Euro Bike


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

You have been on MTBR beffor this. I would assume Black Sheep Cycles wont be a recomended Nicolai distributor if they cant pay there bills on time


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

dogonfr said:


> You have been on MTBR beffor this. I would assume Black Sheep Cycles wont be a recomended Nicolai distributor if they cant pay there bills on time


most defintely NOT recommended.

WOW Matt, thanks for clearing this up. please don't mind us, we are just squawking railbirds causing a fuss, and people know Nicolai as the most formidable frame company around in every aspect. if i had the money i would be riding one!

all we really wanted was Whafe to post up pics! I for one had complete faith that you held your end of the bargain. :thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Nicolai USA said:


> It has been brought to our attention by our factory in Germany that this forum exists. We are posting this to bring our side of the story to the board and help sift through the issues that have been going on.


Matt, I am sure you have known about MTBR, if not, best to do some more market research....   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:



Nicolai USA said:


> For starters I would like to say that we as the Nicolai USA distributors have not yet formally been contacted previously by the end consumer (Wafe). We were actually contacted by our factory in Germany that this problem exists. So there has to be some chain of command in place before fingers are pointed, and companies are wrongfully accused.


My name is Whafe not Wafe...

When a customer is waiting 6 months for a frame, one needs to understand that some questions need to be asked. So the LBS (Blacksheep Cycles) that I placed my order with, had informed me constantly on progress. It then progressed that the BSC were awaiting information re the status on the frame. No information was coming. So thought, I live in Spain,s ame time zone, I will give Nicolai a call in Germany. Spoke with Falco of Nicolai, real cool guy too and helpful. I filled him in with details. The order time, whom I ordered the frame from etc. Within 5 mins, Falco told me he knew the frame, remembered the paint job and frame size. The frame was completed and ready to ship on Decemebr 14th 2006. Nicolai did not ship the frame because they were awaiting a mooney transfer from there distributor, which is Matt. Also Nicolai said they had other frames waiting to be shipped, but needed the money, because it would be complete ignorance and bad business...to send the frames....

So no Matt, I did not contact you directly immediately. Nicolai Germany contacted you though on my behalf. But your post is 4 hours old, and I have had numerous emails back and forward to you over the past 2 days.

I also contacted Ethan at BSC, whom told me their side of the story. Which Matt is totally different to yours.

So put yourself in my shoes. You order a frame, a dream frame for me actually. Put down a 5K USD deposit and 6 months later no frame, You would ask questions as I said earlier too. I gathered my facts. Made contact and we are working towards resolution.

You have come onto MTBR and told your side of the story, which I am thankful for. You were never insulted or anything on here.



Nicolai USA said:


> The reason for the customer not seeing his frame months ago is that Black Sheep Cycles still has not sent us the payment for this frame, another frame (which is currently being held in our stock) and also a variety of small parts which have been sent to them. So as of this point, we have bad debt with Black Sheep Cycles. And I am the first to say, when a customer owes money to that extent, and has not made an effort to send us the money for several months, that I am definitely not going to send the product out to them. That would be complete ignorance, and bad business.


We are dealing in facts here Matt, you told me via email that BSC had paid you a portion of the money, above you state they have not sent you the payment.

I emailed Nicolai, Matt and Ethan at BSC. Got you all on the same page, which I posted I did.... It may have been prudent to make contact with Ethan and maybe not more or less slagged his business off on MTBR. Because you can well believe that BSC will want to tell their side of the story...........

To finish off, all I want is my frame, that I have waited 6 months for, and have lost the use of 5K USD of MY money. Which to you maybe F all, but to me it is heaps...

And I also never ever stated on here anything un toward about Nicolai Germany, not has anyone. They have been nothing but helpful. Remember if I hadnt made contact to Nicolai, I would still be like a mushroom in the dark being fed BS...

Lets get my frame to me in Spain, Matt you ship my CCDB Spring to me and Ethan is organising to ship the rest of my components to me and I will build this bike and get busy on it... SIMPLE............

You obviously dont Matt wish to do business with BSC again, bare in mind that they have been fantastic at pushing the Nicolai word...

I also will not delve into CrazyFred's statement as to why he is waiting so long for his frame....................


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

There is still something fishy behind the whole business... the best thing to do right now is to get the frame down to Whafe, so he can post some sweet bling shots and everybody moves on and learns from this ordeal...


----------



## LooK OuT! (Aug 25, 2006)

Totally agreed with crisillo. The time is NOT on Your side, Matt. Also saying that You haven't heard about one of the biggest mtb forums in the Net is a big shame. I know that you must always wait a bit for a Nicolai frame, but half a year, even with all that bureaucracy on board, is way too much.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Hi All

Am not going to carry this on, on here..... Some crap has gone down for sure, but it is not good that there starts to be a online scrap between Matt of Euro Bike & Ethan of Blacksheep Cycles............. Would seem enough damage has been done.

I think all parties know I am well p i s s e d with what has happened. Main thing here is that I get my Frame from Nicolai to me in Spain, my CCDB shock from Euro Bike to me in Spain and the remainder of the components, fork etc from Blacksheep Cycles......

We will then move forward, I will then be a happy camper again, which is the best sort of camper............ And will not wnat to get vengence with a pair of pliers and a blow torch (you know the film)

Falco from Nicolai would send me some pictures of the frame, but it is fully packed up for shipping, so we wait to see what transpires, which is my bike to me hopefully.......

Now Euro Bike and Blacksheep Cycles, kiss and make up please... And lets live happily ever after............

Cheers
Whafe....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LooK OuT! (Aug 25, 2006)

Good to you, Whafe. Fill this thread with your rig pics in the future!


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

*Wharfe Brotha!*

I don't know about BSC, but I think that "Nicolia USA guy" owes you "a customer who spent how much, and waited how long" an apology for that BS whinny ass statement IMHO.... Sounded to me like he was trying to put much of it on you for calling Germany or something... Paleeeaazze!

Whafe anyone could see you've had the patiance of a Saint in this whole thing, and IMO don't desreve that!

PS... Sorry I flubbed your name in the post title "hee hee"!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

LooK OuT! said:


> Totally agreed with crisillo. The time is NOT on Your side, Matt. Also saying that You haven't heard about one of the biggest mtb forums in the Net is a big shame. I know that you must always wait a bit for a Nicolai frame, but half a year, even with all that bureaucracy on board, is way too much.


I think he might have meant "thread," not "forum."


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> I think he might have meant "thread," not "forum."


u might be right...

damn when i saw 'euro bike', i thought it was an umbrella company or something. whatevs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Whafe said:


> Matt, I am sure you have known about MTBR, if not, best to do some more market research....   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> My name is Whafe not Wafe...
> 
> ...


Whafe-

There are obviously some discrepancies in stories being told here by Black Sheep Cycles and myself. At this point it doesnt matter who's story you or this forum believes is correct but just as long as the task is taken care of. I am not trying to drag Black Sheep Cycles in to the mud which this forum has pushed myself and my company into, I am trying to tell this forum that there was a lot of information missing in your story and because of it we were sought as the bag guys in this situation.

I have Boone stating that he is going to come down to our facility with baseball bats, but just a few weeks ago he is emailing me aking me questions like we are old friends. Is this acceptable?

To clear up even further, they had originally made a deposit on 4 frames. We started shipping these frames, and their deposit ran dry. I have been trying to contact Ethan regarding another payment for several months, and initially he said that he had sent the payment but someone intercepted it and cashed the check. This was almost two months ago. If a bank did this I would be furious and would demand that this would have been taken care of that week. I did give Ethan a break, but after two months and phone calls not returned, emails ignored for some while, and empty promisses, everything just hit the fan so to speak.

I am not saying that we are denying Black Sheep Cycles as a dealer in the future, but due to this and few other problems we have experienced, all orders will now either have to be paided up front or each frame will have a deposit placed on it for all dealers.

I do realize that $5,000 is a lot of money. That is the reason our entire order was held up at Nicolai for some time because we are trying to get all of our accounts payable cleared.

I do not have your CCDB spring. I was told to order the dampner and that Ethan would order the correct spring.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

CRAZY FRED said:


> I'm kind in the same sinking boat as you,only I've have been waiting four monthes instead of six. We'll the truth is it was ordered in Nov.and I was told it was to be here 2nd week of Jan. Than this whole big money melt down thing happened, One day in Dec I was given like 9 days to come up with the rest of the money for my FR or else I was not going to see the frame untill like May or something. So two weeks before xmas and with a little help of a freind I had to kick in over two grand(that I didn't think I had to worry about till Jan)gave them all their money so I'd have my frame in Jan.Jan rolls around and I was told Feb 9th mu frame will be in,we'll its Feb 21 and I just found out yesterday that my FR is still in Germany not even been shipped yet.I love these people with attitude "We'll you can't ride it anyway cause of the snow on the ground" That makes me crazy I just want to see it build it up and just drool over it.What ever it is what it is,It could be alot worse,I'd rather be waiting for my new Nicolai FR than to have and be riding ANY OTHER BIKE OUT THERE.But I do hope it comes soon waiting just sucks,good like bro.Peace CF.......


Crazy Fred-

I must appologize for your wait on your frame. This whole ordeal involving Whafe's TFR has held up nearly 15 frames being sent to the USA. Please bare with us as we are trying to get the frames here as soon as possible.

Thank you for your loyalty to the Nicolai brand.

Matt


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

This whole thing is way to close to home for me. Unfortunatly the comunication is still a problem. Nicolai has a sweet product but it seems when something goes goes wrong it has to escilate then there is a problem with who said what when, to many different stories going in circles. Whafe knows my side very well & woke me up to things do change & sometimes for the better, Whafe is a good hearted person that is encountering the same problem i did. I dont think boone will be swinging a bat at you but he is a very active supporter & belives in the product & im sure feels bad for the situation. People like boone are what help spread the good word about Nicolai. Comunication is a big key to success. :cornut:


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

Nicolai USA said:


> Whafe-
> 
> There are obviously some discrepancies in stories being told here by Black Sheep Cycles and myself. At this point it doesnt matter who's story you or this forum believes is correct but just as long as the task is taken care of. I am not trying to drag Black Sheep Cycles in to the mud which this forum has pushed myself and my company into, I am trying to tell this forum that there was a lot of information missing in your story and because of it we were sought as the bag guys in this situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Nicolai USA said:


> Whafe-
> 
> There are obviously some discrepancies in stories being told here by Black Sheep Cycles and myself. At this point it doesnt matter who's story you or this forum believes is correct but just as long as the task is taken care of. I am not trying to drag Black Sheep Cycles in to the mud which this forum has pushed myself and my company into, I am trying to tell this forum that there was a lot of information missing in your story and because of it we were sought as the bag guys in this situation.


This should have been your first post, Matt. Everybody would have given you thumbs up.

I'm saying this as a consumer, not as Moderator (which I'm not on this forum).



Nicolai USA said:


> I have Boone stating that he is going to come down to our facility with baseball bats, but just a few weeks ago he is emailing me aking me questions like we are old friends. Is this acceptable?


Too thin skinned for a joke? Lighten up, mate. He and Crisillo were just being funny.... before you start any legal action. 



Nicolai USA said:


> To clear up even further, they had originally made a deposit on 4 frames. We started shipping these frames, and their deposit ran dry. I have been trying to contact Ethan regarding another payment for several months, and initially he said that he had sent the payment but someone intercepted it and cashed the check. This was almost two months ago. If a bank did this I would be furious and would demand that this would have been taken care of that week. I did give Ethan a break, but after two months and phone calls not returned, emails ignored for some while, and empty promisses, everything just hit the fan so to speak.
> 
> I am not saying that we are denying Black Sheep Cycles as a dealer in the future, but due to this and few other problems we have experienced, all orders will now either have to be paided up front or each frame will have a deposit placed on it for all dealers.
> 
> I do realize that $5,000 is a lot of money. That is the reason our entire order was held up at Nicolai for some time because we are trying to get all of our accounts payable cleared.


After Whafe's post wishing all parties to live happily ever after, this is way too much information for all of us and I'd call it "laundry" you have to make between the parties involved.

We just need a happy ending and a couple pics of a sick bike. Seriously.

I can say I feel sorry for Whafe and Karl Nicolai, because despite of who's fault is it they're getting shafted in this whole ordeal.

I can't express how much respect I have for Karl and his bikes. I've seen only one here in Mexico and I came away impressed. I only wish he could sell more and more bikes and not being shafted by paying for the use of the HL he helped to develop. They guy is an extremely cool person that even replied himself to a question I made a while ago to Nicolai. Never to mention I haven't been able to get a Nicolai, but I wish I could.


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Like I said*



Nicolai USA said:


> Crazy Fred-
> 
> I must appologize for your wait on your frame. This whole ordeal involving Whafe's TFR has held up nearly 15 frames being sent to the USA. Please bare with us as we are trying to get the frames here as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


I would much rather be waiting for a brand new Nicolai FR,than to have her,built and riding ANY OTHER CUSTOM BIKE OUT THERE IN THE WHOLE CUSTOM BIKE WORLD FACT.That what makes waiting so hard is that I'm waitinf for the ride of my life.You can't belive what my CC has do to and for me,That bike kick's a$$.No worries Mat,thank you for your response.BTW you will never find a better person to deal with on any level than John F.from Bike Medics.


----------



## Reptile (Mar 31, 2005)

:skep:


Nicolai USA said:


> Crazy Fred-
> 
> I must appologize for your wait on your frame. This whole ordeal involving Whafe's TFR has held up nearly 15 frames being sent to the USA.
> Matt


Huh??? A problem with one customer's frame becomes a problem for 15 customers?!#%

This whole story just keeps getting screwier and screwier:skep:

Whafe, are you sure you wouldn't rather have a Turner Highline?? No G-Boxx, but a company that will take care of you with no excuses...


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Turner???????*



Reptile said:


> :skep:
> 
> Huh??? A problem with one customer's frame becomes a problem for 15 customers?!#%
> 
> ...


 I would rather pay double for a FR than to have a FREE Turner anything.Just my two cents so don't turn this into a big pissing thing.Peace CF...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Warp said:


> This should have been your first post, Matt. Everybody would have given you thumbs up.
> 
> I'm saying this as a consumer, not as Moderator (which I'm not on this forum).
> 
> ...


With talking to Karl about what is going on, both him and I aggreed that the first posting was necessary to explain the situation.

Thank you for placing your post. If you are ever interested in a Nicolai , I handle all of the USA, most Canadian and South America orders (till distribution centers are placed in those areas).

I have attached some images of the Argon Road bike which was on display at Kenda Tires at Inter Bike, and also the UFO ST which was at Inter Bike.


----------



## Reptile (Mar 31, 2005)

CRAZY FRED said:


> I would rather pay double for a FR than to have a FREE Turner anything.Just my two cents so don't turn this into a big pissing thing.Peace CF...


CF, sorry - wasn't trying to jerk your chain or to suggest that Turner frames are superior to those of Nicolai.

My point is that there are many very good frames available from manufacturers like Turner and "distributors/bike shops" like Go-Ride that can be reliably delivered in 1-2 weeks. When I ordered my Highline from Go-Ride in 2006, I had the frame in my hands in 5 days.

When one pays a premium price for a product like Nicolai, outstanding service should be a part of the package. And it seems to me that that is not the case. My 2 cents.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

CRAZY FRED said:


> I would rather pay double for a FR than to have a FREE Turner anything.Just my two cents so don't turn this into a big pissing thing.Peace CF...


Whoah, take it easy there Fred!  A free turner that you can ride and drool on in the garage sure seems heaps better to me than a Nicolai that's being held in Germany for months due to some screwy reason - when you had to scrape to get full payment up front in December. I'm sure your rig is gonna be f'ing sweet, but you gotta ask yourself what the real story is here.....

Come on, Matt......15 f'ing frames are being held up at the factory because of ONE non-payment (from black sheep)....something's not adding up here? I doubt Black Sheep is your only dealer, so you're holding up frames for other dealers because of that? Sounds like someone else isn't paying their bills, eh? Is it just me, peoeple??? As a person that's been around the block a while, this doesn't make any sense?

Anyway, it does seem like Whafe should've contacted you a while ago vs. taking Black Sheep's word as gospel (who was continually pointing the finger at you) and then posting that you were the bad guys in the mix. Regardless, it sounds like he's ready to get this behind him and sing kumbaya with everyone holding hands.

Matt, if you learn one thing on these forums (ridemonkey, mtbr, pinkbike, whatever) is that you should look at how Dave Turner handles these types situations. When something isn't right and someone comes on pissing and moaning, your best bet is always to take the high road and fix the situation first. You can work out the details behind the scenes with Whafe, Black Sheep, Nicolai, etc. but what's most important is Whafe gets his frame (as does Insane Fred) and those guys start riding the bikes, singing the praises, posting photos and fueling the stoke of your brand. Boone is, by far, your biggest supporter on these boards, so you should've taken his comments as tongue-in cheek.....but I'll let him do his own explaining.

Cheers,
EBX


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

CRAZY FRED said:


> I would rather pay double for a FR than to have a FREE Turner anything.Just my two cents so don't turn this into a big pissing thing.Peace CF...


yeah wow, think about that. Basically you're saying you'd rather be waiting and NOT riding, instead of riding a free bike?

I'd happily ride anything, after all it's riding!

I think we all tend to get overly-invested in bike brands. The bikes are only tools, and we are only RIDERS with a bike to ride.

PS, I love my highline- I don't think I would really enjoy riding any LESS on a KHS or any MORE on a Nicolai. (although I would pick the highline if all three were an option!)


----------



## ncig (May 10, 2006)

*Nicolia Dealer*

Hey guys i can see that everyone is little upset on what is going on let me try to clear up a few things. The reason that the other frames are not all shipping is that it is very expensive to ship frames over to the us.So to keep cost down they ship a bigger amount to keep cost down. Now on the paid thing as a dealer i been told the frames have to be paid for before they ship them out! which we have done from day one we just had a custome frame done and it was paid in full before it was done! What went on between Matt and Black Sheep is to bad i am not taking sides but if the frame is paid for why wouldn,t it ship.From what i read frame was done in december.I think that everybody needs to remember that this is a greet bike and yes it sometimes is a little wait for it but it is worth it .The good thing is that everybody is being accountable and it wil be resolved soon.I Hope this clears this up a little bit I don,t think that anybody should be drag or bad mouth it doesn,t help the problem ! john BikeMedics


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Ok,
I am gonna jump in here to make a couple of points.
First of all, I will send my biggest apologies to Nicolai USA and specifically to Matt Medore
if I have wronged him in any way! He has done nothing but give me great service ever since the first time I have contacted him. 

Second I apologize if I have put a bad air around Nicolai bikes. These are by far and away the best frames I have ever had the pleasure to work on as well as ride.

Third, Matt is correct that I should not have placed blame on him or Nicolai USA when I did not know the whole situation. Threatening him with a car load of boys with bats was too much (even though it was a joke).

Lastly, I apologize to Whafe if I have caused and bad feelings about his Nicolai purchase or about his new frame in any way.

Thing is however, there seems to be a large problem here. Regardless where the problem is or whom the problem is with I saw this thread after 6 months not showing any signs of a new frame. Since I got my frame in 1 month (granted it was in the US and already made) I figured that our forum friend Whafe may be in a bit of trouble here. Now if he was out a little money and or made to feel bad then whatever, he is a big boy.
However, Whafe seemed to be wronged in a big way. What better to do than cause a big ass fuss. You may think that this was the wrong way to deal with this situation and we all should have sat by until things worked themselves out for Whafe. I disagree. This forum is for those of us who are not dealers and not industry insiders to compain as well as share good info. 

Now, has all this b1tching gotten us anywhere? I hope so! Nicolai Germany is aware of the situation and trying to help Whafe. Nicolai USA is aware of this situation and this forum now (which is a great thing cause it is a major place of MTB happenings) and is trying to help Whafe. All the rest of the folks are on here trying to help Whafe in this problem.

In summary, this is a forum for good and bad things. We can only hope that if bad things do come up that they will be fixed in a prompt manner and everyone will be aware of these issues in the future. Hopefully if people are taken care of, then they will come back and say so, thus giving everyone in the future a happy feeling. Then again, if bad things are not taken care of, then everyone will know what to stay away from in the future.

Since I have been singing the praises of Nicolai and Nicolai USA (Matt) for a while now, I don't see that changing any time in the future. All I want is for people to have as great of an experience with Nicolai as I have! 

I retract my statement that we need a new US distributor and all that. I apologize formally to Matt Medore and will be sending him an email just to clarify!

Peace


Power to the People!


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*That didn't make any sense bro....*



FM said:


> yeah wow, think about that. Basically you're saying you'd rather be waiting and NOT riding, instead of riding a free bike?
> 
> I'd happily ride anything, after all it's riding!
> 
> ...


First of all I own 5-6 bikes so not riding would never happen(one of them is a brand new Nicolai CC) Second of all you said "I don't think I would really enjoy riding any LESS on a KHS(junk)or any MORE on a Nicolai. Although I would pick the highland.If you wouldn't enjoy riding any more or any less than why the need to pick the Highline? Why not just ride the KHS? I'll tell u why cause you think the Higline is the sweetest thing ever right?We'll I think the Nicolai's are sooo sweet that I would rather pay double for what I'd rather ride than to ride any other just ok riding bike.To me (and I've owned a few turners and rode a few Highline's)compared to Nicolai they are and would be just an ok free bike.My point is just maybe a bit more extreme(hello they do call me CRAZY FRED right)Its all good right?do what makes you happy life is short.Peace CF....


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Whoah, take it easy there Fred!  A free turner that you can ride and drool on in the garage sure seems heaps better to me than a Nicolai that's being held in Germany for months due to some screwy reason - when you had to scrape to get full payment up front in December. I'm sure your rig is gonna be f'ing sweet, but you gotta ask yourself what the real story is here.....
> 
> Come on, Matt......15 f'ing frames are being held up at the factory because of ONE non-payment (from black sheep)....something's not adding up here? I doubt Black Sheep is your only dealer, so you're holding up frames for other dealers because of that? Sounds like someone else isn't paying their bills, eh? Is it just me, peoeple??? As a person that's been around the block a while, this doesn't make any sense?
> 
> ...


Thanks EBX, I tried to explain myself at the end of this thread I think.


----------



## FM (Apr 30, 2003)

CRAZY FRED said:


> First of all I own 5-6 bikes so not riding would never happen(one of them is a brand new Nicolai CC)....


Sure but if you're going on an FR ride, are you going to grab your NICOLAI XC bike becuase it's a NICOLAI and you won't ride anything but a NICOLAI? Even though your brand-X FR bike would be more fun to ride and better suited to the task at hand?

My point is that bikes are only tools, and there are a lot of nice tools to pick from. Getting hung up on one brand or another doesn't make sense, especially when it means you are stuck without the right tools to get the job done. So to clarify, I would pick a KHS XC bike for an XC ride, over a turner highline. I woudl have fun on either bike, but the KHS woudl ride a lot better since it's the right tool for the job. The brand just don't matter that much.

Just my two cents so don't turn this into a big pissing thing.Peace FM...


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Nicolai USA said:


> With talking to Karl about what is going on, both him and I aggreed that the first posting was necessary to explain the situation.
> 
> Thank you for placing your post. If you are ever interested in a Nicolai , I handle all of the USA, most Canadian and South America orders (till distribution centers are placed in those areas).
> 
> ...


Now Matt, thats what we like to see, some pictures of bikes to wet my appitite, am dam hungry.. Yeah ha


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*I should just let this go but.......*



FM said:


> Sure but if you're going on an FR ride, are you going to grab your NICOLAI XC bike becuase it's a NICOLAI and you won't ride anything but a NICOLAI? Even though your brand-X FR bike would be more fun to ride and better suited to the task at hand?
> 
> My point is that bikes are only tools, and there are a lot of nice tools to pick from. Getting hung up on one brand or another doesn't make sense, especially when it means you are stuck without the right tools to get the job done. So to clarify, I would pick a KHS XC bike for an XC ride, over a turner highline. I woudl have fun on either bike, but the KHS woudl ride a lot better since it's the right tool for the job. The brand just don't matter that much.
> 
> Just my two cents so don't turn this into a big pissing thing.Peace FM...


If I'm going on a FR ride do I grab my Nicolai XC bike?Yes all the time,and I'll tell you why and keep in mind that I do respect you and your views and this is in no way a rant or an a attempt to stir up crap.I think many people understand(maybe even more so you as a result of the BS back when on the Turner Forum)that I really don't care for the drama that can be made here on these forum .I am and can be a time bomb,but I never wake up with a goal to be a dick head on MTBR Forums.I've been riding along time,and I think there is to much hype over these riding title's all mountain,freeride,ect,ect, I mean if you are going to a mountain than a big travel bike aka DH bike would be the BETTER choice,and same for a place like Diablo(also know as a FREERIDE PARK).But here in New England we ride like the same 3 or 4 spots all the time and have for well over 15 years.And all of them hard core riding spots for sure.Single track drops climbs,skinny's bridge's gap you get the picture.All spots most would label freeride terrain.But I'm not one of those riders who has to hide behind a big bike in order to be confident rider or to feel better suited for the up and coming terrain.(and I am in no way suggesting that you are one of these people so understand that)So in other words instead of letting the spot you plan to ride(and again there is an obvious difference)make you choose your bike,make the bike you choose to ride dictate the type of ride you have no matter what that spot would have you think you need.I'm trying to make sence,in other words just [email protected] ride like I'll take my Nicolai CC to what may be the hot freeride spot,and rip that place up on my CC but just may change up a few lines(most every spot here in New England has a for lack of a better term a cheat line or an easier line or maybe not even easier just differant)so I just maybe don't hit all the drops or will go around a certain stunt that I know is coming up. Back in 98-99-00 when this whole tide shifted from just hard core riding to FREERIDING I was on a 21pound rigid Klein,and than got on my first fully(Klein Mantra)short stem riser bar's little lower seat hight,ect,ect.But I was hitting some really big stuff on a 3inch bike.In fact in 99-00 I hit a (what seemed like 20 feet)but really was 12-14 feet depending on the approach,I hit that on my 3in Mantra and people just lost there mind,and my boy was killing it on a hard tail.In 02 I hit a 17 foot drop to flat on a Turner with a 5inch Dj1.Now a days I'm really happy with just being on a bike no matter the spot or what ever,I just live to ride to the point wher its really kind of a sad story,I mean all I give a sh!t about (other than my Son of course)is the next ride.I hope I made a little sence,this was my opinion and how I feel,didn't set out to call anyone out or to offened anyone,so keep that in mind for who ever cares to reply.And yes I know I spell and type like a 2 year old get over it.I skipped school to ride my bmx bike.HaHa Peace CF..


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

CRAZY FRED said:


> :rant:


....


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

Hey CF all good buddy but I think youve answered your *own question *while raising an interesting phenomana:eekster:

Ride whatever gives u the most stoke and leave the BS back in the garage ( Iagree all these terms just disassociates all groups from each other) the Nicolai seems to buzz your ride juices so go with the CC and enjoy dude:thumbsup:

Sometimes I have a simialar issue but its not because whats right for the terrain I love both my bikes pity I can't ride both at the same time neva mind though cause when Im finished the buzz is the same plus I learn different things from each bike.

Enjoy yr ride dude go hard

TA out


----------



## blackagness (Mar 1, 2005)

CRAZY FRED said:


> If I'm going on a FR ride do I grab my Nicolai XC bike?Yes all the time,and I'll tell you why and keep in mind that I do respect you and your views and this is in no way a rant or an a attempt to stir up crap.I think many people understand(maybe even more so you as a result of the BS back when on the Turner Forum)that I really don't care for the drama that can be made here on these forum .I am and can be a time bomb,but I never wake up with a goal to be a dick head on MTBR Forums.I've been riding along time,and I think there is to much hype over these riding title's all mountain,freeride,ect,ect, I mean if you are going to a mountain than a big travel bike aka DH bike would be the BETTER choice,and same for a place like Diablo(also know as a FREERIDE PARK).But here in New England we ride like the same 3 or 4 spots all the time and have for well over 15 years.And all of them hard core riding spots for sure.Single track drops climbs,skinny's bridge's gap you get the picture.All spots most would label freeride terrain.But I'm not one of those riders who has to hide behind a big bike in order to be confident rider or to feel better suited for the up and coming terrain.(and I am in no way suggesting that you are one of these people so understand that)So in other words instead of letting the spot you plan to ride(and again there is an obvious difference)make you choose your bike,make the bike you choose to ride dictate the type of ride you have no matter what that spot would have you think you need.I'm trying to make sence,in other words just [email protected] ride like I'll take my Nicolai CC to what may be the hot freeride spot,and rip that place up on my CC but just may change up a few lines(most every spot here in New England has a for lack of a better term a cheat line or an easier line or maybe not even easier just differant)so I just maybe don't hit all the drops or will go around a certain stunt that I know is coming up. Back in 98-99-00 when this whole tide shifted from just hard core riding to FREERIDING I was on a 21pound rigid Klein,and than got on my first fully(Klein Mantra)short stem riser bar's little lower seat hight,ect,ect.But I was hitting some really big stuff on a 3inch bike.In fact in 99-00 I hit a (what seemed like 20 feet)but really was 12-14 feet depending on the approach,I hit that on my 3in Mantra and people just lost there mind,and my boy was killing it on a hard tail.In 02 I hit a 17 foot drop to flat on a Turner with a 5inch Dj1.Now a days I'm really happy with just being on a bike no matter the spot or what ever,I just live to ride to the point wher its really kind of a sad story,I mean all I give a sh!t about (other than my Son of course)is the next ride.I hope I made a little sence,this was my opinion and how I feel,didn't set out to call anyone out or to offened anyone,so keep that in mind for who ever cares to reply.And yes I know I spell and type like a 2 year old get over it.I skipped school to ride my bmx bike.HaHa Peace CF..


Great post Fred! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Crazy Fred, we luv ya...........Your post made complete sense............. As I say in my signature "Get Amongst It" and you do, which is all that matters................


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

i dont get why it has two chains... maby im just stupid.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

*Fontana California DH / 4x Race Picts*

While Nascar pratice and races were going on down the street at the California Speedway, Southridge USA was running their own races for mountain bikes.

Attached are some pictures I took on Saturday.








Because the police had blockaded the road to the freeway in the morning, we decided to take an excursion and go off-roading for a few miles where we encountered some big mud puddles.








Nicolai's Pro 4x rider Evelio Suarez (Evil) going up against some big name copmetition.


----------



## boone (Aug 29, 2004)

Nicolai USA said:


> While Nascar pratice and races were going on down the street at the California Speedway, Southridge USA was running their own races for mountain bikes.
> 
> Attached are some pictures I took on Saturday.


Hey Matt,
Hope you can forgive my pigheadedness  
Those are some great pics man! That young gun looks like he is really ripping it up!
BTW, Zat the ufo st you posted pics of in this thread?
Could you tell me what size it is and how tall you are (if you are the one riding it)?

Thanks for the pics! Lookin good


----------



## trailadvent (Jun 29, 2004)

2nd that Boone wicked pics

Like the pickup 2 now where can I get a roof rack like that for my Toyota Hilux:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

boone said:


> Hey Matt,
> Hope you can forgive my pigheadedness
> Those are some great pics man! That young gun looks like he is really ripping it up!
> BTW, Zat the ufo st you posted pics of in this thread?
> ...


Boone-

I ride all large frames, except for my road bike which is equivalent to an xl, but it is custom tailored. I am barely 6 foot tall, but I have always ridden bigger bikes.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

*Some mighty fine news*

*"Yeah ha"*

Just spoke to Falco at Nicolai in Germany, my frame has been released and is heading to me in Spain now, dam I am now fully amped and excited.

Thank you to Matt (Eurobike) & Ethan (blacksheep Cycles) for communicating and working together to get this sorted... Seems we are on the home straight.

Ethan is working hard out to get the Totem 2 Step back together after it has come back from the powder coaters. Ethan will send the components etc to me in Spain, and we should then be all go...

So provided the shipping goes well, i can now say, Pics will be coming real soon, and a lotta WOOD in my life, am sure my bottom lip is going to be hanging on the ground covered in dribble......

:thumbsup:   :thumbsup:   :thumbsup:   :thumbsup:   :thumbsup:   :thumbsup:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Whafe said:


> *"Yeah ha"*
> 
> Just spoke to Falco at Nicolai in Germany, my frame has been released and is heading to me in Spain now, dam I am now fully amped and excited.
> 
> ...


Thats some great news! :thumbsup: I cant imagine how stoked you are

I want to see the paint !


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Thats some great news! :thumbsup: I cant imagine how stoked you are...I want to see the paint !


Yep, bro am truly stoked, can hardly concentrate today now.... Yep paint pics will be coming very soon, mmmmm could even get here overnight, we will see, maybe the next day...............

Todo bien...........


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Whafe said:


> *"Yeah ha"*
> 
> Just spoke to Falco at Nicolai in Germany, my frame has been released and is heading to me in Spain now, dam I am now fully amped and excited.
> 
> ...


SWEET!

Can't wait to see the pics!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Watch for splinters. :eekster:

Awesome news :band:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> *"Yeah ha"*
> 
> Just spoke to Falco at Nicolai in Germany, my frame has been released and is heading to me in Spain now, dam I am now fully amped and excited.
> 
> ...


That's GREAT news!!!!

Big thumbsup to all parties involved for sorting it out!!

Whafe, you'd rather get a pro-photographer... 'Cos I will not take a crappy pic out of such an amazing frame!


----------



## Bikezilla (Dec 19, 2003)

*Congrats Man!*

Excellent!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Waiting with baited breath to see the buildup... and dammit I wanna see some action shots too!


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Bikezilla said:


> Excellent!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Waiting with baited breath to see the buildup... and dammit I wanna see some action shots too!


Yep, its going to be cool as a cucumber.... See if I can break a shoulder again....... The lift assisted bike park on the French / Spain border is going to get a beating I feel after the snow goes.....

Nicolai called, things are set to go today. A cap, a FR Riding Shirt as well, purchased a hoody also, BZ, does that make me a homer? or a hommie.....

Warp, I will be able to sort the photos....

Dog, yeah sheesh, could be splinters, may well be in a wodden crate...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Yep, its going to be cool as a cucumber.... See if I can break a shoulder again....... The lift assisted bike park on the French / Spain border is going to get a beating I feel after the snow goes.....


You'll love Vallnord... Cedric's backyard... http://www.vallnordbikepark.com/


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> You'll love Vallnord... Cedric's backyard... http://www.vallnordbikepark.com/


Yep, thats me, never got up there last season, due to the little angel Mia joining the world. But this year, am going to be getting up there for sure. Want to experience this lift assisted riding...................:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CRAZY FRED (May 31, 2006)

*Could not be happier 4 u*

That's sooo good bro,I really am happy for you.Can't wait to see pictures,and I'm hoping this means my FR is soon to follow.Peace CF.


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

CRAZY FRED said:


> That's sooo good bro,I really am happy for you.Can't wait to see pictures,and I'm hoping this means my FR is soon to follow.Peace CF.


Hear ya Bro, thanks for the positive vibes. Yours shouldnt be too far away. I guess with mine being released, perhaps the shipment is leaving also for the US of A.... They could well have over nighted mine, dam I will have a chubby all day at work, will not be able to leave my desk..............FU%%#*&#(*)(*&#^)*&#^)&^#)&^#)*&#%^(*^#%(&#%^CKEN Yeah ha


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Hear ya Bro, thanks for the positive vibes. Yours shouldnt be too far away. I guess with mine being released, perhaps the shipment is leaving also for the US of A.... They could well have over nighted mine, dam I will have a chubby all day at work, will not be able to leave my desk..............FU%%#*&#(*)(*&#^)*&#^)&^#)&^#)*&#%^(*^#%(&#%^CKEN Yeah ha


so.. dhl tracking number and everything, then? expected ETA?? :ihih:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

crisillo said:


> so.. dhl tracking number and everything, then? expected ETA?? :ihih:


Was too excited to remember to ask for that, a blonde moment, being blonde and all, am aloud these moments, will drop Nicolai an email.....:thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Was too excited to remember to ask for that, a blonde moment, being blonde and all, am aloud these moments, will drop Nicolai an email.....:thumbsup:


HEHE.. . no worries... keep us posted on progress


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

So... anything german on your doorstep yet?


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Yep, sure has.....    

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=275606


----------

